# Round 1, Game 2: Pacers @ Nets--04.25.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Round 1, Game 2
#6 Indiana Pacers @ #3 New Jersey Nets**
Pacers Lead Series 1-0
Tuesday April 25th, 2006
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: MY9
Radio Coverage: WBBR


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Anthony Johnson*</td><td>*Stephen Jackson*</td><td>*Jeff Foster*</td><td>*Peja Stojakovic*</td><td>*Jermaine O'Neal*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.0</td><td>18.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>12.0</td><td>15.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>8.0</td><td>9.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>2.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Fred Jones*</td><td>*Austin Croshere*</td><td>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.0</td><td>9.0</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>0.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>31.0</td><td>22.0</td><td>19.0</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>13.0</td><td>6.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.0</td><td>6.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Lamond Murray*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>0.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td></table>


*Series:*
Game 1: Pacers 90 - Nets 88
​


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

we need a nice comeback game. Need to take homecourt back. I am pretty sure the nets wil ltake this game. Vince in the first half was similar to the vince of the first half of the season: non aggressive, iso fest. We need the vince of the second half to burt out: taken reasonable threes, slashing, passing, and playin some defense. I think if we see the kidd we all know and the RJ we all love and the Krstic we have been accustomed to seeing. I say we take this game, tie the series 1-1, go to Indiana, take at least one game, come back and win in 6.


----------



## GM3

We will win this game.


----------



## L

I think the nets forum needs this win more than the nets or pacers do.


----------



## VC4MVP

Grandmazter3 said:


> We will win this game.


I 2nd that.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I truly believe the Nets will win this game.


----------



## NothingButNets15

We need to come out strong and bury them early. I'm looking for an amazing bounce-back performance by Vince.


----------



## VC4MVP

NothingButNets15 said:


> We need to come out strong and bury them early. I'm looking for an amazing bounce-back performance by Vince.


Im not, i think it will be more balance scoring this game.


----------



## VC_15

This game is a lock win.


----------



## Charlie Brown

It all depends on how the Nets want to play.

If they play team ball, they will win.

If the go back to the iso fest, poor rotating defense, then they will lose.


----------



## JL104

alll we need to better next game is, knock down the open jumpers, more usage of princeton offense, box out foster (every single time they shoot, have like mark box out man), and teach big men to rotate faster to help out in the lanes.


----------



## Real

Must win here.


----------



## Nets2791

Hopefully...

History will repeat itself here.

The Nets lost against the Pacers in game 1... when Jason Kidd first arrived.

It's redemption time in N.J. and if Kidd and Carter clean up their act. Then we'll see...

I have an eerie sense of Deja Vu.


----------



## GM3

Kidd and Carter will step up. They dont have any excuses not too. Both are heatlhy, had plenty of time off . Now its the time to put up or shut up, they will step up!


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

I'd call this game a coin-flip. I think if the Nets win this game they'll win the series, I think if the Pacers win this game they'll win the series.


----------



## Vinsane

How Long Is The Free Nba Tv Preview
i got a question if we win game 2 do we regain home court


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> How Long Is The Free Nba Tv Preview
> i got a question if we win game 2 do we regain home court


 No, the second they one of the first 2, they stole home court... because there are 3 other games in Indiana, and 2 in NJ.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> No, the second they one of the first 2, they stole home court... because there are 3 other games in Indiana, and 2 in NJ.
> 
> -Petey


so there is no way we can get home court back


----------



## JCB

Vinsane said:


> so there is no way we can get home court back


 If we win Tues and one game in Indy, we get home court back


----------



## killa kadafi191

game two the nets will have to take control early the pacer have confidence and believe they're the better team and they will be playing like that if the nets fall behind early it could be problems.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

i dont understand this home court thing i always thought it went 2-2-1-1-1 for the seven games

Since we lost does the format change? 


Or does it stay the same?


----------



## VC4MVP

no, it is still the same, the nets just dont have the advantage of having an extra home game anymore, since we lost.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

VC4MVP said:


> no, it is still the same, the nets just dont have the advantage of having an extra home game anymore, since we lost.


oh u mean since we lost the first game, we cant get an extra home game because game 1 was a loss


----------



## Vinsane

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...TW8vLYF?slug=ap-nets-carter&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Petey

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> oh u mean since we lost the first game, we cant get an extra home game because game 1 was a loss


 No. Because there are 3 games left with the Pacers in NJ, and 3 games with the Pacers in Indy.

So since the Pacers won the 1st on the road... that means the Nets have to win at Indy to take the series, where before if they won every home game even if they lose all road games they would win the series.

Now if the Pacers win all their home games, they win the series.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Net2 said:


> Must win here.


Double that. Nets absolutely can not go 0-2 going to Indiana.


----------



## Vincanity15311

i expect more from J-Kidd.. I expect him as our leader so guide us to victory... his defensive intensity on the guards during the 14 game win streak sparked the rest of the D and we need the same thing.. we need him to contain tinsley and AJ.. and i think he can..

Collins did his thing today until the 4th - hopefully he can do it again.

VC - I belive he will attack attack attack since they COULD NOT STOP HIM in the 4th...

RJ and Krstic must play the same way

and as a whole, our D needs to play like it did in the 3rd


----------



## Fray

Grandmazter3 said:


> We will win this game.


 :cheers:


----------



## VC_15

Man, seriously, i don'tknow how i can make tuesday come so soon.


----------



## Dooch

After that Game 1 performance we better come back extremely hungry and out there for the win. Because that Game 1 performance was horendous, even though Vince Carter did good on the stat sheet, he took way too many shots and had a horrible shot selection. 

We need to win this game! Then go into Indiana and at least take one. Lets pick it up Nets, C'mon we are better then this.


----------



## jarkid

WE WILL WIN !! CARTER 45 POINTS KIDD TRIPLE-DOUBLE RJ and KRSTIC DOUBLE-DOUBLE.


----------



## L

TV Coverage: MY9
ARG! NO NATIONAL TV!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Here's to an injury-free game.. :cheers: 






*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## miki

We will win this game.This one will be blow out.Go Nets.


----------



## Fray

jarkid said:


> WE WILL WIN !! CARTER 45 POINTS KIDD TRIPLE-DOUBLE RJ and KRSTIC DOUBLE-DOUBLE.


Like our motto says; BRING IT!!!


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Man, forget the call. Jeez, Congrats to Indy, they stole game one. Can't wait for tomorow, crying over a last second call wont change anything.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Is it possible to get a radio feed on the web to listen to this game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

kweli109 said:


> Is it possible to get a radio feed on the web to listen to this game?


 I don't know if WBBR has one. I know WFAN just added a streaming online thing, and they are doing the radio coverage for game 3 (I think).


----------



## NeTs15VC

Nets will win by atleast 10 points, just watch for all the doubters.


----------



## HB

I bet 100,000 on this game. The nets must not disappoint me


----------



## Auggie

gameday :clap: :clap: good luck


----------



## Brasil

Today is my birthday and i want a win as present. 


Go NETS.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Brasil said:


> Today is my birthday and i want a win as present.
> 
> 
> Go NETS.


 happy birthday!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Brasil said:


> Today is my birthday and i want a win as present.
> 
> 
> Go NETS.


Happy birthday mang!

I can't wait for this game to start, I'm pumped. I'M PUMPED!:banana:


----------



## HB

Brasil said:


> Today is my birthday and i want a win as present.
> 
> 
> Go NETS.


Happy bday!


----------



## ghoti

This is serious.


----------



## VC_15

ghoti said:


> This is serious.



For real, i should see a group of foxes out there.


----------



## Real

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Game time tonight is at 8:00 on NBA TV. 

Any predictions?


----------



## JoeOtter15

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*



Net2 said:


> Game time tonight is at 8:00 on NBA TV.
> 
> Any predictions?


prediction- series tied at 1-1


----------



## VC4MVP

i juss bet all my ucash on nets pacers


----------



## justasking?

Brasil said:


> Today is my birthday and i want a win as present.
> 
> 
> Go NETS.


Happy birthday! All the best! :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy

This is it now. You get shut down


----------



## Drew

I missed all of game one b/c of work, so I'm really psyched for a big game from the Nets tonight.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I'll get to watch this game...I'm so happy lol.

Air Fly,once again,you're a life saver.

P.S: I have to study for a math test tomorrow,but my thinking is,a math test comes every 2 weeks. Game 2s only come every...2 weeks.Damn.

Oh well...nets basketball>>Math.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Anyone watching PPLive Player right now? If they are, please tell me what is on right now so I can confirm.


----------



## VC_15

11 minutes left, i can't stay still!!!.


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> Anyone watching PPLive Player right now? If they are, please tell me what is on right now so I can confirm.


I tried my best to understand that but I couldn't find the right channel. So I'm back to streamtv. Its easier to use, although there's a monthly fee of $3.70 USD. But its pretty good.


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> I tried my best to understand that but I couldn't find the right channel. So I'm back to streamtv. Its easier to use, although there's a monthly fee of $3.70 USD. But its pretty good.


I have it working right now. They are showing a replay of the Bulls @ Heat game 1 & it's about to end but I'm not sure if they are going to air the Nets game or not.


----------



## Charlie Brown

NBA TV is about to have a last minute injury update for the Pacers.

Anyone here of anything?


----------



## Charlie Brown

*Peja is out for tonight's game!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Charlie Brown said:


> *Peja is out for tonight's game!*


 nice.


----------



## VC_15

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nice.


No. yes it is nice, but now they'll say we beat them without Peja:S


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Who is going to start, jones? That'll take some scoring punch off their bench.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> No. yes it is nice, but now they'll say we beat them without Peja:S


 doesn't bother me at all, a win is a win.


----------



## Charlie Brown

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> doesn't bother me at all, a win is a win.


Yep.

They wouldn't feel bad if one of our guys was out.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

**** yeah, bill raftery and ian eagle doing the call


----------



## jarkid

it's TIME to win .


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Game time, Game time......."OH YEAH"....GO NETS!


----------



## VCFSO2000

I don't care if Peja is out. Nets better not let up.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Anyone know the radio station that will be covering the Nets game?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Granger's starting for Peja? He's a lot more athletic... but a rookie.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

neoxsupreme said:


> Anyone know the radio station that will be covering the Nets game?


 WBBR, 1130 AM


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Peja is a no go tonight?....Hmmm....Should RJ take it straight to the Rookie?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Peja out,IMO,means more touches for JO.

Go Collins go!!


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Charlie Brown

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Peja is a no go tonight?....Hmmm....Should RJ take it straight to the Rookie?


I think Granger can D up RJ a little better than Peja.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Tinsley back on the bench for the Pacers. Wonder how he'll do coming back from his injury.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ah crap, violet palmer in one of the refs.


----------



## Petey

OMG Voliet Palmer... oh boy are we lucky.

Pacers control the tip.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Violet Palmer? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Petey

JO misses, Foster w/ the damn tip.

Jefferson has it knocked away by Granger.

Pacers 2, Nets 0.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers win the tip.

O'neal misses, foster tips it up and in. 2-0 Pacers.

RJ gets blocked by Granger, Pacers get it.
O'neal misses, rebound Kidd. Offensive foul on RJ.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Flop!


----------



## Petey

JO misses again, Nets off to the races, Jefferson called on the offensive foul.

Pacers w/ some nice ball movement, Johnson hits.

Pacers 4, Nets 0.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Charlie Brown said:


> I think Granger can D up RJ a little better than Peja.


 That's true that Granger is 10x's the athlete that Peja is, but he's still a Rookie and RJ is one of the best players in the league at creating contact to head to the line.......I say make the Refs blow their whistles, and make the Rookie work.....Still I don't want RJ forcing things.....I still would like him to be his effecient self, but attack the rookie!


----------



## Petey

Nets turn it over?

Pacers ball.

Pacers turn it over.

Pacers 4, Nets 0.

-Petey


----------



## Real

The coverage on My9 is so bad, I wish I had NBATV. 

They don't even have a scoreboard up.


----------



## jarkid

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Peja is a no go tonight?....Hmmm....Should RJ take it straight to the Rookie?


they are really injury prone.

hope nets GO GO GGO


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Now THAT'S VC! And one


----------



## Petey

Palmer calls Foster on the blocking foul.

Carter hits, fouled, going to the line.

First on Jackson and the Pacers.

Pacers 4, Nets 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 4-0 Pacers.

Kidd misses a three, rebound O'Neal.
Jackson throws it away, Nets ball.

Vince draws a foul on Foster, his first.
Vince hits and draws the foul on Jackson, his first. Misses the FT. 4-2 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the FT.

Johnson launching around the Foster screen.

Collin's shot deflected by JO.

Nets steal, out to Carter, Carter hits in the open court and fouled by Granger.

Going to the line again.

First on Granger, 2nd on Pacers.

Pacers 7, Nets 4.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Anthony Johnson and Jeff Foter are killing the nets. I was scared about this from the get go


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

refs dont want the players to decide this game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That was NOT a foul.


----------



## Petey

Wait, Pacers’ 3rd team foul.

Carter hits.

Nets pressuring.

Down to JO, Krstic on JO.

Nets defensive 3.

Pacers 7, Nets 5.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

See RJ is better than VC


----------



## Real

This is what's going to help the Nets.

Carter getting to the charity stripe.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Nice shot by jeff


----------



## Petey

Jackson’s FT is not good.

Johnsons drives, blocking foul on Kidd, none shooting.

Pacers miss, out of bounds on the Nets.

JO fouled by Collins.

JO hits the 1st.

2nd is good.

RJ goes glass and hits.

Pacers 9, Nets 7.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

This is GROSS

If they dont hit a shot they get off rebound always


----------



## ByeByeKMart

God CANT WE GET A REBOUND?? Isn't this what kidd and co specifically talked about?


----------



## XRay34

vince what a loser


----------



## Phenom Z28

LOL what a wacky dribble by Vince, called for a carry.


----------



## Petey

Pacers miss again, last touched by the Nets.

No call as Jackson had Kidd hit the floor.

Pacers w/ 6 boards already.

Jackson misses, Krstic board.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter is called for traveling.

Pacers 9, Nets 7.

-Petey


----------



## Real

You can see that Carter is fighting the temptation of shooting and driving to the rim.

A traveling violation?


----------



## Mogriffjr

this game gonna be slow and thank the refs for that...whole bunch of damn calls early on...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Finally they call a touch foul on team deformed!


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC!!! TO THE RIM AGAIN!!! with the hangtime! 9-9


----------



## Phenom Z28

AWWW VINCE! asdf;asdflk hung for like 4 seconds.


----------



## Petey

Now the foul is called on Jackson.

Nets’ ball.

Jones coming in for Jackson as Jackson has 2 now.

Carter drives, hangs, goes glass and hits.

Pacers 9, Nets 9.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

KIDD TO VINCE!!! FOR 3!!!

12-9 NETS!!! go VC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

My goodness Palmer is whistle happy. Has any Net besides Vince scored?


----------



## Phenom Z28

KIDD! WOw what a freak'n move! TO Vince for THREEEE!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter's message tonight: If I shoot 33 again, it'll be because I hit 30!


----------



## Petey

Johnson off balance, Kidd board, out to Carter, 3.

Pacers time out.

Pacers 9, Nets 12.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

If you hit 1 more out of 7 in GAME 1 we woulda won by 1 point (91-90)


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Kidd Gets Revenge On Beetlejuice!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice. 2 fouls on jackson.

VC threeeeeeee. Time out pacers. 12-9 Nets


----------



## Real

G-damn. 

Kidd breaks the ankles, Carter breaks the will.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I don't know how we look out on the court tonight, but from reading the posts so far....I hope the Nets wake up....GO NETS!


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

SICK cross from jason


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> My goodness Palmer is whistle happy. Has any Net besides Vince scored?


Jefferson w/ the only other bucket.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

5 and a half minutes in and Krstic hasn't yet touched the ball on offense though...


----------



## Eddy15

starting to look good


----------



## jarkid

Vince !! He's Ok !!


----------



## ghoti

These refs should be doing Bobcats/Hawks games in November.


----------



## HB

The nets still arent rebounding well though. Thats a concern


----------



## XRay34

Wheres Vinsane?

Busting one out


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Johnson off balance, Kidd board, out to Carter, 3.
> 
> Pacers time out.
> 
> Pacers 9, Nets 12.
> 
> -Petey


 I guess they decided too....lmao...GO NETS!


----------



## Eddy15

there hasnt been much possesions yet but i do hope that krstic and jefferson cook the pacers. I think jefferson could get granger out by half time if they give him the ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> If you hit 1 more out of 7 in GAME 1 we woulda won by 1 point (91-90)


 :| But what if someone on the pacers hit one of the shots they missed?


----------



## ghoti

Krstic All Star said:


> 5 and a half minutes in and Krstic hasn't yet touched the ball on offense though...


He's opening things up for Vince!


----------



## XRay34

Jason Collins YIKES

This is defintely his last playoffs as a starter

god he f'n sux


----------



## Petey

Down into JO, foul on Collins, his 2nd.

Pacers 0-4 on last 4 possessions and turned it over twice.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

LMAO Antoine Wright


----------



## ByeByeKMart

They dont miss +(


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2nd foul on collins, Cliff in for him.

Granger hits a three, 12-12 tie.

Nets turn it over.


----------



## XRay34

WOW Look at that pacer D

didnt i friggin tell u people


----------



## Petey

Granger drops the 3.

Kidd to Krstic, out to Cliff, bad pass, turnover.

Pacers 12, Nets 12.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

hell no, danny grannger.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic bobbles an easy one, then Cliffy can't catch the pass?


----------



## XRay34

Anthony Johnson owns us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 14-12 Pacers

Kidd answers. 14-14 Nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ has 2, VC- 10 and now Kidd- 2


----------



## Phenom Z28

lefty by Kidd


----------



## Petey

Johnson hits again.

I swear I hate the man.

Kidd w/ the left hand.

Pacers 14, Nets 14.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Defensive Stops!!!


----------



## jarkid

defense... please


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> WOW Look at that pacer D
> 
> didnt i friggin tell u people


 Like when you told us the season was over and we wouldn't make the playoffs?


----------



## dfunk15

cliff sold it


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good! The refs finally call O'Neal for his offensive foul. And a T!


----------



## Petey

Cliff pokes it away from JO.

Out of bounds, last touched by Cliff.

Down to JO, JO w/ the offensive on Cliff. LOL

JO called on the T!

Wait, no T.

Damn!

Pacers 14, Nets 14.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Robinson getting into oneals head


----------



## Mogriffjr

Cliffy draws the foul on JO....JO also gets a tech...

wait no tech...Nets ball...Krstic throws up a hook...miss, Pacers ball


----------



## XRay34

Another D 3 second violation

free points


----------



## Petey

Wait, Cliff called on the T too, so no FT.

Krstic misses the hook.

Nets D 3 again.

Johnson shooting.

Misses again!

Pacers 14, Nets 14.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal called for an offensive foul. Cliff and O'neal have words...double technical called.

Nenad misses.
Defensive three second called on the Nets. Johnson misses. 14-14 tie


----------



## jarkid

oh, please, defend it.damn refs.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Cliff with the steal!!! nice pass to RJ...hits the layup...16-14 Nets


----------



## Petey

Cliff w/ the steal, down to RJ... hits.

Pacers 16, Nets 14.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff with the steal, that leads to an RJ lay in. 16-14 Nets.

Foster answers. 16-16 tie

Nenad hits a jumper, 18-16 Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ draws the double, kicks to Krstic...hits the 2...18-16 Nets


----------



## Petey

Johnson in the post... down to Foster. Foster w/ the bucket.

DAMNIT!

RJ to Krstic... Krstic hits.

Pacers 16, Nets 18.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

They too good man

Unreal


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Yesterday Vince would have bricked taht shot instead of passing


----------



## fruitcake

defense!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal hits. 18-18.

Vince misses, rebound Nenad. Cliff misses, rebound Kidd. Nenad can't hit, but another foul called on O'neal.

Time out.


----------



## Mogriffjr

JO wit the turnaround...hits it...tie at 18...

Kidd and Cliff misses 3's...back in the post...Krstic can't hit the shot but draws the foul on JO..his 2nd...


----------



## Petey

DAMN!

JO responds.

Kidd misses, Krstic board.

Cliff misses the 3, Kidd long board.

Down to Krstic, goes up, draws the foul, in and out.

JO w/ his 2nd.

Krstic to the line after the TO.

Pacers 16, Nets 18.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic draws the O'Neal foul. Number two on O'Neal


----------



## fruitcake

ByeByeKMart said:


> Yesterday Vince would have bricked taht shot instead of passing


yesterday vince was probably sleeping all day so ya you're right.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> yesterday vince was probably sleeping all day so ya you're right.


 :laugh:


----------



## ghoti

Get a stop.

This is bad so far.


----------



## jarkid

Krstic All Star said:


> Krstic draws the O'Neal foul. Number two on O'Neal


haha, nice.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2nd foul on O'Neal. Very nice having him in foul trouble again. So now its no O'Neal, no Jackson, no Peja...they're going to need someone to step up.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

fruitcake said:


> yesterday vince was probably sleeping all day so ya you're right.


Yah I was too lazy to edit it


----------



## Eddy15

guys re ****ing lax, jesus your all panicking. JO has two, and Stephen Jax has two, IN THE FIRST QUARTER. RELAX!

WE WILL WIN. Defense is good so far, theyre just hitting their shots. It will stop sooner or later.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

:curse: :clown:


----------



## XRay34

Anthony Johnson a superstar when it comes to playing the Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits both. 20-18 Nets.

Jones drives and hits. 20-20 tie.

Pacers steal it, Johnson lays it in. 22-20 Pacers


----------



## Petey

2:49 remaining.

Oh... JKidd just pasted KMart for most O boards now.

Krstic is good on the 1st.
Good on the 2nd.

Fred Jones gets it down and hits.

Foster w/ the steal, Johnson w/ the bucket.

Pacers 22, Nets 20.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

they own us

they have exposed us know what we are doing

expect this to be over with in 5


----------



## fruitcake

fred jones > peja


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bull**** call on Krstic. It was a good pick, and Palmer correctly called the foul on the Pacers, only to be overturned...


----------



## jarkid

****, no defense.Kidd what are you doing ? defend on Anthony Johnson... please !


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the offensive foul?

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Tinsley in?

Vaughn better check Tinsley.

Pacers w/ the offensive foul? Yes...

Nets ball.

Pacers 22, Nets 20.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

tinsley is playing!!! crap


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Nenad even though they were about to call on on the Pacers.
Offensive foul called on Harrison.

Carter drives, Tinsley steals it away. Tinsley misses, lose ball foul on Harrison, his second. Pollard coming in for him. Pacers bigs getting into foul trouble.


----------



## fruitcake

indiana shooting 60% right now...what terrible defense again.

if we can hold them to 22 for the period, then we are good.


----------



## Petey

Carter's pass picked off.

Pacers have hit their last 6 shots.

Tinsley misses the 3.

Harrison w/ another foul.

Pacers over the limit, Carter to the line.

Pollard in.

What a horrid foul.

Pacers 22, Nets 20.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

I just know David Harrison wears silk panties during the games.

He should be in the WNBA.


----------



## fruitcake

vince better make these.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Carter w/ 12 already.

Pacers 22, Nets 22.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

fruitcake said:


> tinsley is playing!!! crap


Id MUCHHHHHHHHH rather have tinsley handling than johnson


----------



## ghoti

This quarter is horrible.

The Nets better wake the **** up.

This defense is not going to cut it.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Where's Kidd? Someone tell him that PLAYOFFS HAVE STARTED!


----------



## Petey

Vaughn pressuring Tinsley.

Tinsley gives it up... Austin throws up the 3, misses, out of bounds, Nets ball.

Granger on Carter, Carter over Granger w/ the jumper.

Carter perfect from the field.

Pacers 22, Nets 24.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

ByeByeKMart said:


> Id MUCHHHHHHHHH rather have tinsley handling than johnson


true but tinsley >>> sarunus jaskivechagusagihsoadhgash


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers over the limit. Vince hits the first, and the second. Tied up 22-22.

Croshere misses a three, ball goes out of bounds, Nets ball.

Vince hits. 24-22.

Nice start for Vince. 14 poitns. 5-5 from the field.

Someone misses, rebound Vince.
Vince misses, nenad gets it back and puts it in! 26-22 Nets.

Croshere misses at the buzzer

*End of First*
Nets 26
Pacers 22


----------



## XRay34

[strike]Austin Croshere is a homosexual[/strike]


----------



## ghoti

ByeByeKMart said:


> Id MUCHHHHHHHHH rather have tinsley handling than johnson


But Saras is having all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic muscles the rebound and SCORES!


----------



## Fray

HOW IS ANYONE WATCHING THIS GAME?

I have NBA League Pass and therefore NBA TV, but I am not getting it.

I was planning on watching the game but 10 mins before it comes on I realize I have to re-order NBA TV or something for 49 dollars to watch it.

I then call Dish Network and they tell me there are no NBA Playoff Games scheduled.

WTF?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

:banana:


----------



## Petey

Austin misses another 3.

Carter board.

Vaughn to Carter... Carter misses, Krstic board.

KRSTIC HITS!

Pacers can't hit to end it...

*After the 1st.*

Pacers 22, Nets 26.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

wtf Vaughn...VC told him to give it to Krstic or go down to the wing...VC forces the 3...misses but Krstic gets the board and the 2pts...NEts 26-22 after 1


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter is GOD, MICAHEL JORDAN, FULL AMAZING.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great first quarter, only problem is only a 4 point lead. I'm pretty scared...


----------



## fruitcake

go nenad!

man did i ever call it or what? with 2.5 minutes left i said if we held indiana to 22 we would be good, and since then they haven't scored.

their FG% went down from 60% to 47.3%


----------



## DareToBeYinka

VC carrying us... where the **** is Kidd??


----------



## ghoti

That was way too much of a struggle.

The defensive intensity I want to see is still not there.

I hope they figure it out before it's too late.


----------



## Eddy15

i told you guys, they are almost all in foul trouble. Nobody can guard vince, not even krstic. Pacer starters are rackin up alot of fouls.


----------



## Jizzy

**** the Indiana Pacers


----------



## Eddy15

ghoti no buckets come easy, its the PLAYOFFS.


----------



## fruitcake

yes washignton up 44-41!

go wizards!

hahaaha stupid lebron james is shooting 3 for 12. (and 6 turnovers)


----------



## Petey

DareToBeYinka said:


> VC carrying us... where the **** is Kidd??


On the bench. Think Frank should leave Vaughn in for a bit longer to let him pester Johnson and Tinsley...

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

All season, the Nets built up huge leads in the 1st quarter at home.

Then the bench would squander it away.

Where is _that_ team?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Heheheheheh, David Harrison couldn't even last a minute...


----------



## jarkid

DareToBeYinka said:


> VC carrying us... where the **** is Kidd??


yes, jason kidd, you can not shoot and can not score, what are you doing?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

LeBron and Vince decided to trade places today


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Marv keeps calling Pollard Padgett...


----------



## ghoti

Marv is getting old.


----------



## Petey

Hey Spike Lee at the Nets game.

Nets ball to start.
Down to Krstic, foul on Pollard, can’t hit but going to the line for 2.
Hits.
Hits.

Pacers 22, Nets 28.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Scot Padgett playing for Indy now...


----------



## Mogriffjr

haha VAUGHN!! steals it off the tinsley dribble...hits the 2...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vaughn doing what he does, and scores too!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jacque Vaughn steal and lay-in! :banana: 10-0 run!


----------



## Petey

Vaughn w/ the steal on Tinsley and hits!!!

Pacers 22, Nets 30.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

Carter15Nets said:


> Austin Croshere is a homosexual


So are you


----------



## fruitcake

go nets!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Vaughn is playing 10x better int he postseasdon... put him on beetlejuice fulltime IMO


----------



## XRay34

Nenad Krstic you f'n beast you


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Hahahahaha Nenad abusing Pollard


----------



## Mogriffjr

KRSTIC!!! working hard on the post...with the hook!!! HITS AND 1...Pollard gets called...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic and 1! :headbang:


----------



## Petey

Jackson hits as the shot clock is winding down.

Down to Krstic.

Krstic throws it up, hits and is fouled. LOL

Pacers 24, Nets 32.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic and one! Putting the ENTIRE Indiana front line on the bench!


----------



## dfunk15

vaughn in his two minutes has already outplayed kidd,


----------



## jarkid

LeBron is a Joke. Vince is the man.


----------



## neoxsupreme

ByeByeKMart said:


> LeBron and Vince decided to trade places today


Why? What's wrong w/ James?


----------



## fruitcake

nenad on fire.

go for 40 nenad!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

After a FT by Nenad, Vaughn with the steal and lay in! Nets up 30-22

Jackson back in, and hits. 30-24 Nets.

Nenad hits AND gets fouled! 33-24 Nets.

O'Neal back in for Pollard. Johnson back in too.

24 Second violation on the Pacers. Nice D by Murray


----------



## XRay34

New BIG 3

Carter-RJ-Krstic


----------



## Mogriffjr

great defense by Murray...24 shot clock


----------



## fruitcake

neoxsupreme said:


> Why? What's wrong w/ James?


3 for 12, 6 turnovers-- wizards up 46-43


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Refs are being kind to us


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits the FT for the 3 point play.
Johnson in for Tinsley who was just called for the foul.

Cliff fronts JO.

Jackson w/ some nice moves.

Jackson’s shot blocked.

24 second shot clock violation.

Nice D by Murray.

Pacers 24, Nets 33.

-Petey


----------



## Fray

I REPEAT, How is anyone viewing this game?


----------



## jarkid

33-24, Go Nets.


----------



## fruitcake

vince has missed his last 2 shots, he better start driving again.


----------



## XRay34

Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson ugliest players in NBA historys besides Tayshaun prince


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Fray said:


> I REPEAT, How is anyone viewing this game?


Its on streamtv


----------



## fruitcake

Fray said:


> I REPEAT, How is anyone viewing this game?


with our eyes


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nice ovation for Nenad as he goes to the bench. Good solid play picked up that foul for him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Cliff. Nenads shot goes in and out, rebound Pacers.

Second foul on Nenad. RJ in for Nenad, nets going small with Murray at the PF spot.


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson ugliest players in NBA historys besides Tayshaun prince


chris kaman?


----------



## Petey

Down to Krstic, Krstic spins, in and out, Pacers board.

JO gets the step, fouled by Krstic, his 2nd.

Frank seems to be leaving Krstic on the floor?

Jefferson back in… Krstic coming out.

JO hits the 1st.
JO hits the 2nd.

JO with 6.

Pacers 26, Nets 33.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15Nets said:


> Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson ugliest players in NBA historys besides Tayshaun prince


wrong. Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson ugliest players in the NBA besides Jeff Foster and Anthony Johnson


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Fray said:


> I REPEAT, How is anyone viewing this game?


WWOR TV Secaucus! :biggrin:


----------



## jarkid

ByeByeKMart said:


> Refs are being kind to us


maybe they know they had flaws last game.


----------



## XRay34

god this bench suks

if murray shoots it or anyone dont even bother looking cause its a brick


----------



## Petey

Nets w/ some nice ball movement.

Vaughn drives, kicked to Murray who can't hit.

Nets foul.

Cliff fouls JO.

Cliff's 1st, Nets 2nd. None shooting.

Pacers 26, Nets 33.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

jeez...dont let them come back---stretch this lead up to 15 and don't stop.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'neal hits from the line 33-26 Nets.

Murray misses a three, rebound Jackson.
O'Neal gets fouled by Robinson, his first.

Third foul called on O'Neal!


----------



## Mogriffjr

ha Cliff again...he's playing excellent on JO...JO with his 3rd foul...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Cliffy steal and a foul on O'Neal! HEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## Petey

YEAH!!!

Cliff w/ the poke away, goes for the ball, JO w/ the FOUL!!!

HIS 3rd!!!

PACERS' TIME OUT!

Pacers 26, Nets 33.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Cliffy teaching O'Neal a lesson.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ByeByeKMart said:


> wrong. Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson ugliest players in the NBA besides Jeff Foster and Anthony Johnson


 Popeye Jones. Case closed.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Cliff using his MIND GAMES on Oneal


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I actually go to do some work for a quick second and I'm behind like 6 pages (at work) .....The Nets must have started to click all of a sudden.....GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

VC + Krstic == MJ + TD


----------



## dfunk15

fruitcake said:


> vince has missed his last 2 shots, he better start driving again.


one shot really, the previous miss was a long 3 he was forced to take, can't blame that miss on him


----------



## Petey

DareToBeYinka said:


> Cliffy teaching O'Neal a lesson.


 I know. JO has got to be pissed.

He and Peja were really clicking coming into the series. Though 5 of their last 6 games were against teams out of the playoffs.

-Petey


----------



## jerseygirl

Fray said:


> I REPEAT, How is anyone viewing this game?


on Raptors nba tv in Canada


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy just took JON's *** to school


----------



## neoxsupreme

ByeByeKMart said:


> Refs are being kind to us


They feel sorry for the **** call that cost us game 1.


----------



## Phenom Z28

That was great. Cliffy taking the young pups to school then letting them know about it :laugh:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I can't watch the game, but I hope the Nets don't get jump shot happy, and forget to attack the rim.....GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

jarkid said:


> VC + Krstic == MJ + TD


Jason Kidd, you are old ! you are an old man ! contribute something, please.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> Cliffy just took JON's *** to school


 What just happened?


----------



## XRay34

The old VC is back

30 foot bricks


----------



## Real

3 stitches to close up Jason Collins' chin.

Dude's a warrior.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn still in for Kidd.

Good call by Frank.

RJ to Carter for 3... misses, Murray board.

RJ misses.

Pacers 26, Nets 33.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

we're getting a lot of O rebounds


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Shooting jumpers again...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Nets are getting stupid now...


----------



## Fray

what is stream tv?

I WANT TO WATCH THIS GAME!


----------



## fruitcake

drive vince drive


----------



## XRay34

Fred Jones is so gay

Broken thumb, questionable to play and he still torching us all year


----------



## Petey

Jones w/ the O board.

Jones knocks it down.

Carter, RJ, Murray, Murray hits the 3!!!

Pacers 28, Nets 36.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ misses, rebound Jones.

Jones hits. 33-28 Nets.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Fray said:


> what is stream tv?
> 
> I WANT TO WATCH THIS GAME!


http://www.streamtvnow.tv/

3 euros (about 4 dollars) per month


----------



## XRay34

anthony johnson 5-7 11 points

un fn real


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> The old VC is back
> 
> 30 foot bricks


finally, you find the honor for the use of Carter15Nets


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses, put back not good.

Cliff board.

RJ misses the 3.

Nets have taken 9 damn 3 pointers.

Johnson hits.

Pacers 30, Nets 36.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

STOP SHOOTING 3s


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Kidd still not back... why?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

What the hell are th enets doing?


----------



## jarkid

why didn't we sign Anthony Johnson, this guy is 50 times better than Vaughn and 10 times better than Kidd.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn w/ the retarded shot.

Jackson misses the long 3, long board.

Granger fouls Jefferson, Granger's 2nd, Pacers 4th.

Nets time out.

6:20 to play in the 1st half.

Pacers 30, Nets 36.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

arghhh!!!

we suck without kidd at poitn guard

and give it to VC to DRIVE


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PLease attack the RIM.....STOP with the Jump shots......Why is it that hard to understand........I'm glad we're winning, but the lead could be much larger if they just attack the rim....GO NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ came down hard on his left elbow after that Granger foul. Hope he's fine.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

"A little bit of an academy award"

These commentators aren't very good. He got fouled pretty hard.


----------



## Jizzy

God, I hate Danny Granger


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> "A little bit of an academy award"
> 
> These commentators aren't very good. He got fouled pretty hard.


 Who's commenting the game?


----------



## HB

REgarding the last Vince three, he had to take that cause the clock was winding down. Jacque Vaughn should never ever take a stupid shot like that. He didnt even pass the ball around.


----------



## fruitcake

even if we beat the pacers i dont see how we can get very far with this 8 man lineup.


----------



## Eddy15

good game for us so far. Kidd getting rest, vaughn playing excellent defense. Too many threes, i think frank just told them to calm that down.


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Who's commenting the game?


I got Ian Eagle and some other guy I've never heard of before.


----------



## Petey

RJ to the rim and hits.

Pacers 30, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Fred Jones just doesn't miss I swear


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I got Ian Eagle and some other guy I've never heard of before.


 Good looking out Phenom.


----------



## Phenom Z28

OH! JKidd pulls a VC! 360 spin move then tip in!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd just dreamed he was a helicopter, and tipped it in!


----------



## X-JAY

ByeByeKMart said:


> Its on streamtv


check your private messeges. tnx.


----------



## XRay34

Johnson and Foster are so frustrating


----------



## HB

What a play by Kidd?

Indy has so many good midrange shooters, just unfair


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> Kidd just dreamed he was a helicopter, and tipped it in!


 Style points for that a 10?


----------



## Petey

Kidd back.

Jones hits over Kidd.

Jefferson misses.

Pacers 32, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Jeff Foster Diiiiiiiie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses the 3, Kidd pushing.

Kidd off the glass, misses wildly and tips it in.

Pacers 32, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## jerseygirl

did anyone notice VC saying "I ain't gonna make it happen twice?" when he was yelling in the first quarter?

I think the team is in good hands tonight...

also, help me understand what's written on his elbow band. I read "B a n v y 15"

what is that? ....

hey, nice circus shot Jason!!!!


----------



## Petey

Pacers miss, Pacers’ O Board.

Murray w/ the foul.

Where is Collins?

Pacers 32, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## HB

If the nets had Foster, they would win the title


----------



## Phenom Z28

Some good news, Violet Palmer hasn't had an impact in this game yet.


----------



## XRay34

These REFS are disgusting


----------



## Lord-SMX

what happened?
Technical Fouls: Indiana - J. O'Neal 1. New Jersey - J. Collins 1, N. Krstic 1, C. Robinson 1


----------



## jarkid

Kidd, just make the layups then you would get much more easy points.


----------



## Petey

Pacers miss, Foster throws it off a Net.

Pacers’ ball.

Refs gather, might change call as he might have been out of bounds.

Still Pacers’ ball.

Foul on Kidd.

Jones to the line.

Pacers 32, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## John

X-JAY said:


> check your private messeges. tnx.


Dont check it.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Murray playing well... hitting the boards and hustling.

Kidd is getting torched by Fred Jones now.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Johnson misses the 3, Kidd pushing.
> 
> Kidd off the glass, misses wildly and tips it in.
> 
> Pacers 32, Nets 40.
> 
> -Petey


 Jason going coast to coast like the Jkidd of old.....GO NETS....I want some DEFENSE, DEFENSE....GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

*no masking*


----------



## Petey

First is good.
2nd is good.

Pacers 34, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## HB

What is RJ doing out there?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff misses, rebound Pacers.

Time out pacers
Nets up 40-34.


----------



## Petey

4 minutes left in the 1st half.

Jefferson spins misses.

Granger board.

Granger misses, RJ board.

Carter waiting to come in.

Nets misses, long board to the Pacers.

Pacers time out.

Pacers 34, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> If the nets had Foster, they would win the title


if we have a backup for kidd who is Anthony Johnson.
if we have a backup for Vince Who is Fred Jones
If we have a rookie who is Danny Granger

we will 72 win.


----------



## ghoti

The Nets can't make wide open shots.


----------



## ghoti

Anthony Johnson and Fred Jones > Jordan and Pippen


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on Nets end the half strong and play smart basketball.....GO NETS!


----------



## Lord-SMX

jarkid said:


> if we have a backup for kidd who is Anthony Johnson.
> if we have a backup for Vince Who is Fred Jones
> If we have a rookie who is Danny Granger
> 
> we will 72 win.


 lol.. but why do 4 people have T's?


----------



## Eddy15

they need vc and nenad double teams... they cant create their own shot at will


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> Anthony Johnson and Fred Jones > Jordan and Pippen


haha.


----------



## XRay34

LOL Technical on Frank again


----------



## jarkid

Lord-SMX said:


> lol.. but why do 4 people have T's?


Technical Fouls NJN 1st Qtr4:53 Clifford Robinson
IND 1st Qtr4:53 Jermaine O'Neal
IND 1st Qtr4:53 Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Petey

Frank was T'ed up.

Jones shooting it.

Haha, and Jones misses.

Nice.

Jones drives, ball knocked away, no foul called.

Krstic is back too.

Pacers 34, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I got Ian Eagle and some other guy I've never heard of before.


Isn't it Bill Raftery?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Frank hit with a T cause vaughn got hit hard on a pick by Foster.

Jones misses the FT.

Jones blocked by Nenad. Still pacers ball. Foster with the airball, goes back to the Nets.

Vaughn hits the jumper. 42-34 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Johnson to Foster, Krstic comes out, Foster w/ the air ball, Nets ball.

YES!

Kidd, Vaughn, Vaughn is open and hits.

Pacers 34, Nets 42.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

As Foster makes his move, a travel is called.

Pacers 4 of 15 in FGA on the quarter.

Good D guys!

Pacers 34, Nets 42.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Yes!


----------



## jarkid

Nice JOB Jacque Vaughn.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Travel called on the Pacers.

Vince misses a three, rebound Pacers.
Jones misses, rebound Nenad.
Kidd drives, blocked, gets it back and gives it to vince for a dunk! 44-34 Nets

Time out Pacers


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd to the VC JAM!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

DEFENSE....DEFENSE....That's what I'm talking about...End the Half Strong...GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

RJ loses it, Kidd gets it, Cliff, Carter, Carter misses the 3, Pacers board.

Jones misses the 3.

Kidd was rejected, ball back, swarms Kidd, to Carter, Carter dunk.

Pacers Time Out again.

Pacers 34, Nets 44.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Foster blocked Kidd, saw VC with it, and decided not to bother trying. Smart move.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow physical game :starwars:


----------



## XRay34

<img src="http://rich.habitforming.net/jayz/JayZ-Beet2.jpg"</img

Jay Z - "Anthony Johnson, stop killing my Nets alright?"

AJ - "MF go make some songs, I own Jason Kidd. THey should have never gotten rid of me."


----------



## ghoti

The Legendary Fred Jones missed two shots in this game!

They should go to him from here on out, since it's unlikely he'll mis three.


----------



## jarkid

NJ 1:47 Vince Carter made Slam Dunk (16 PTS), Assist Jason Kidd (3 AST)


----------



## jerseygirl

you gotta love JKidd!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> Isn't it Bill Raftery?


yep


----------



## HB

I have finally seen the light.


----------



## Petey

Granger rejected by RJ.

Nets control.

Krstic facing a double, Krstic spins, foul called on Krstic.

Krstic is shocked.

His 3rd.

Pacers 34, Nets 44.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hbwoy said:


> I have finally seen the light.


 How does it look?......What happened?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Where the **** was that foul?!? Garbage refs


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Jay Z - "Anthony Johnson, stop killing my Nets alright?"
> 
> AJ - "MF go make some songs, I own Jason Kidd. THey should have never gotten rid of me."


You know....Jay Z kinda looks like him too!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Nenad, his third.

Johnson misses, rebound Vuahgn. KIdd gets it blocked into the rim and out, but there is no goal tending?


----------



## XRay34

<img src="http://www.nachunsnurnullen.de/surfer/beetlejuice.jpg"</img>

I just missed a shot


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> <img src="http://rich.habitforming.net/jayz/JayZ-Beet2.jpg"</img
> 
> Jay Z - "Anthony Johnson, stop killing my Nets alright?"
> 
> AJ - "MF go make some songs, I own Jason Kidd. THey should have never gotten rid of me."


^^
Anthonyg Johnson looks like a corpse


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

It's getting really aggressive/sloppy out there


----------



## XRay34

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> yep



You 22 and never heard him before?

When did you become a Nets fan


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> <img src="http://www.nachunsnurnullen.de/surfer/beetlejuice.jpg"</img>
> 
> I just missed a shot


LMAO


----------



## Petey

How retarded.

Pacers miss, Kidd on the break, blocked by Jones over the damn basket... that is a GOAL TEND refs!

So... retarded.

Pacers can't covert.

20 second time out taken.

Pacers 34, Nets 44.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15Nets said:


> <img src="http://www.nachunsnurnullen.de/surfer/beetlejuice.jpg"</img>
> 
> I just missed a shot


haha


----------



## Krstic All-Star

GOALTEND! These refs are putrid


----------



## ghoti

Thanks for the A+ refs, NBA.


----------



## dfunk15

jones almost dunked that ball on kidd block


----------



## HB

LOL Jones almost dunk-blocked it


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> LMAO


 LMAO....LOL


----------



## XRay34

Why Vince Why


----------



## Petey

Nets milking clock.

Carter loses it.

Carter w/ the foul.

Nets over the limit.

Next season that is 2 Free Throws and possession.

Pacers 34, Nets 44.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

can sum1 explain to me how that wasnt a goaltend


----------



## DareToBeYinka

WHY FOUL VC? So stupid.


----------



## ghoti

Great play by Carter.

Loses the dribble and gives the foul.


----------



## ghoti

Vincanity15311 said:


> can sum1 explain to me how that wasnt a goaltend


You expect NBA Playoff refs to know the rules.

That's pretty unreasonable.


----------



## XRay34

Vince horrible second quarter just horrible


----------



## Petey

Granger drops both.

Nets pushing ~10 to get one off.

Carter off the dribble, misses.
*
End of the half.*

Pacers 36, Nets 44.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives, loses it and then fouls. Puts the Nets over the limit. Not a real smart play.

Granger to the line, hits both. 44-36 Nets.

Vince dirves, misses

*Halftime*
Nets 44
Pacers 36


----------



## ghoti

I'm not enjoying this game at all.

I want to play the Wizards.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Gotta love that basketball IQ...Anyway...GO NETS....Still end the Half strong .....DEFENSE, and Smart Basketball....GO NETS!


----------



## HB

Was that TJ by the tunnel?


----------



## jarkid

screw Danny Grannger, why do you always play so well? we should have drafted him, that's why Carter15Nets always say Wright over Granger is a joke.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> You 22 and never heard him before?
> 
> When did you become a Nets fan


hehe...


----------



## Eddy15

you guys ***** too much, critisize every play. The nets cannot play perfect basketball. The defense is excellent and JO and SJax are non factors. Were forcing bench players to beat us and they cant.

Be happy for just one second. This was a bad offensive quarter, but look at the defense. JUST SMILE


----------



## Vincanity15311

they need to keep the defensive intensity... VC must keep attacking cuz they cant contain him.... LETS GO NETS...even it up with these pacers *****es....and wat the hell is a pacer n e way


----------



## VCFSO2000

I'm happy about limiting the pacers to 14 pts in the quarter.

But with so many missed opportunities,we only scored 18. Could've cracked this game wide open.


----------



## Net4Life

everyone repeat after me...
Go to Hell Indiana Go to Hell


----------



## Phenom Z28

Both teams played pretty good defense in that half...Nets missed a lot of rotations, but the Pacers only manage 34 points so can't really complain...


----------



## Real

Yormark and Leslie whatever his name is is on My9.


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> hehe...


Raft does a ton of college ball.

Probably the most famous call in NCAA history when Jerome Lane of Pitt shattered the backboard.

"Send it IN JEROME!!!!!!"


----------



## XRay34

Thats another reason why I wanted Bucks or Wiz

High scoring games

they dont play D

god damnit why why why


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> Thats another reason why I wanted Bucks or Wiz
> 
> High scoring games
> 
> they dont play D
> 
> god damnit why why why


Or Heat or Bulls.

None of those teams play defense.

Pacers will make things ugly. Pain in the ***.


----------



## jerseygirl

Hbwoy said:


> Was that TJ by the tunnel?


Yup!


----------



## big furb

VCFSO2000 said:


> I'm happy about limiting the pacers to 14 pts in the quarter.
> 
> But with so many missed opportunities,we only scored 18. Could've cracked this game wide open.


I get the feeling that an 8 point lead in this series is "cracking the game wide open". This is gonna be a tough, grind it out series


----------



## Charlie Brown

Hbwoy said:


> Was that TJ by the tunnel?


Yep.


----------



## AJC NYC

TJ has a big *** head


----------



## Charlie Brown

Once the second half roles around, I hope the Nets remember what got them this lead...

...drive to the hoop, don't fall in love with the jump shot, move the ball around, play help D.


----------



## dfunk15

stephan jackson is 1-8, with exception of 2 shots they were the same ones he took in game 1, the guy isn't a good shooter, he misses way more than he makes, you allow him to shoot, him scoring in game 1 had little to do with vince defense


----------



## neoxsupreme

AJC NYC said:


> TJ has a big *** head


Yes he does. It's almost the size of his dad's & his dad is a full grown adult. TJ also has some facial hair going on.


----------



## AJC NYC

So what do you think people on the board and in the media will say about Vince now??


----------



## Charlie Brown

dfunk15 said:


> stephan jackson is 1-8, with exception of 2 shots they were the same ones he took in game 1, the guy isn't a good shooter, he misses way more than he makes, you allow him to shoot, him scoring in game 1 had little to do with vince defense


Jackson is a streaky shooter, not good or bad.

When he is on, he will not miss.

When he is off, he cannot buy a bucket.


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## Charlie Brown

AJC NYC said:


> So what do you think people on the board and in the media will say about Vince now??


Depends on the second half.

And it is still only one game...


----------



## Vincanity15311

AJC NYC said:


> So what do you think people on the board and in the media will say about Vince now??




for them to eat words he must play the same way in the 2nd half


----------



## HB

If Stephen Jackson guards RJ, then its going to be a problem. He matches up with him extremely well


----------



## HB

Charlie Brown said:


> Yep.


Thanks Charlie and Jersey girl
LOL thought as much, that head was just too obvious


----------



## XRay34

how da heck u get mustache at age 7


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

The pacers are a very good team. This series might not be as easy as I thought for the Nets. They match up very well with the Nets and play very good defense. On top of all that, very good athletes and great midrange shooters. The Heat should be very happy they didnt end playing the pacers.


----------



## Real

Mark can't find the arena in Philly? 

_I_ can find the arena in Philly.


----------



## XRay34

Wizards gonna win!!!


LeBron 6-20 8 turnovers LMAO


----------



## Petey

3rd about to start!!!

Pacers 36, Nets 44.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

Charlie Brown said:


> Jackson is a streaky shooter, not good or bad.
> 
> When he is on, he will not miss.
> 
> When he is off, he cannot buy a bucket.


i think his ratio of bad shooting games to good ones is like 3 to 1 or higher, yesterday he was simply on, vince contested pretty much every shot he took, jackson scoring wasn't result of vince bad d


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Cliff board, RJ hits.

Pacers 36, Nets 46.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Vince ever since 5/5 start is 1/7 and 6 of those misses are all jump shots

same old vince

1st quarter was a tease


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> how da heck u get mustache at age 7


Bron and Greg Oden probably had theirs that young too


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Vince ever since 5/5 start is 1/7 and 6 of those misses are all jump shots
> 
> same old vince
> 
> 1st quarter was a tease


 Granger w/ the air ball, Pacers called on the 24 second shot clock violation.

Carter drives, fouled by Granger.

Carter knows you too well.

Hits.
Hits.

Pacers 36, Nets 48.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Carter to the line


----------



## XRay34

Jermaine O'Neal suks tonight


----------



## Petey

LOL

JO w/ the 4th foul.

Collins... 

Jefferson w/ the rainbow.

Pacers 36, Nets 50.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Antawn Jamison Clutch 3

Wow What A Game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

No more JO for a while!


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Jermaine O'Neal suks tonight


 2 nights ago too.

Jackson hits the 3.

Jackson fouls RJ. Jackson's 3rd.

Pacers 39, Nets 50.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

nets are getting some home court advantage, good refs


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Wizards gonna win!!!
> 
> 
> LeBron 6-20 8 turnovers LMAO


Now you have a Dwayne Wade avatar!! What a clown. LMAO


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st FT.
RJ hits the 2nd FT.

Pacers 39, Nets 52.

-Petey


----------



## JL104

God i am hating this not being to watch it... following through espn gamecast is so annoying..


----------



## XRay34

Jeff Foster Averages 83 Offensive Rebs A Game


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses the 3, Foster O Board.

Gonna pull my hair out.

JO w/ the hand off to Jackson... Collins w/ his 3rd foul.

Pacers 39, Nets 52.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Waitaminute, JO's still in?!?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> Jermaine O'Neal suks tonight


He will suck every game in this series. He's overrated.


----------



## XRay34

Anthony Johnson Schooled Kidd

Rj Slam Dunk


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ with the reverse jam! "Big finish!"


----------



## XRay34

Fuuuu Anthony Johnson


----------



## Petey

DAMN JOHNSON W/ the moves...

Hits.

RJ w/ the quick bucket on the other end.

A Pacer is stuff, Johnson gets the ball back and hits.

Johnson has 15.

Pacers 41, Nets 54.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter and Johnson jaw'n at eachother!


----------



## HB

JL104 said:


> God i am hating this not being to watch it... following through espn gamecast is so annoying..


Try this

http://planet.nana.co.il/livetv/CCTV5.html


----------



## Petey

Carter called on the O Foul.
Carter and Johnson in each other's faces.

JO misses.

Carter open, drives, spins, passes but called traveling.

Pacers 43, Nets 54.

-Petey


----------



## Real

We need to continue pounding the pressure on this team.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> DAMN JOHNSON W/ the moves...
> 
> Hits.
> 
> RJ w/ the quick bucket on the other end.
> 
> A Pacer is stuff, Johnson gets the ball back and hits.
> 
> Johnson has 15.
> 
> Pacers 41, Nets 54.
> 
> -Petey


 Go Nets.....Coming out of the break aggressive, but keep the Defensive intensity up...I don't like trading baskets back and forth.....GO NETS!


----------



## Real

4 on Stephen Jackson!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ fouled on the drive, gotta get this lead back to double digits.


----------



## Petey

Jackson goes left, and hits.

RJ flying down the court, draws 4th foul on Jackson.

RJ to the line.

Pacers 43, Nets 54.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets must be going crazy watching the nets drive the ball down the throat of his favourite team.


----------



## Petey

Brings Jackson to the bench, but not JO?

Jefferson hits (1 of 2?) and pushed it to...

Pacers 45, Nets 55.

-Petey


----------



## Vuchato

Carter15Nets said:


> Jeff Foster Averages 83 Offensive Rebs A Game


WHAT? He should be MVP!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic hacked, no call. Follows up own shot and scores!


----------



## Petey

Collins pokes it away, Refs give the wrong call but changes it.

RJ misses.

Jones, JO, JO miees, Kidd board.

Kidd to Krstc, Krstic was stuff, but Krstic on the follow and hits.

Pacers 45, Nets 57.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

which guy do you prefer him on your team? JO or Krstic?


----------



## Eddy15

what did i tell you guys?


----------



## jerseygirl

AJC NYC said:


> So what do you think people on the board and in the media will say about Vince now??


LOL! It doesn't matter to me... I love him regardless... one game doesn't change my opinion!

nice to see they're running now! it makes it easier and more entertaining


----------



## Petey

Krstic All Star said:


> Krstic hacked, no call. Follows up own shot and scores!


 Dude... he was blocked. What are you talking about?

-Petey


----------



## JL104

Hbwoy said:


> Try this
> 
> http://planet.nana.co.il/livetv/CCTV5.html


YOU..... ARE..... GOD..... 
I LOVE YOU!


----------



## XRay34

wIZARDS TIED SERIES UP AT 1

JAMES SUKED SO BAD


----------



## jarkid

Yes, Wiz is going to win, go to Hell, Old Face LeBron, Vince is No.1.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Who's commenting the game?


ian eagle and some guy I never heard before.. they are annoying


----------



## Jizzy

Jason Collins has made JON his *****.


----------



## XRay34

7-24 Fg 9-13 Ft 9 Turnovers

Lebron Making Vince Game 1 Look Like Jordan


----------



## JL104

ByeByeKMart said:


> ian eagle and some guy I never heard before.. they are annoying


HEY HEY... i am listening to chinese.. and its interesting.. so i win i guess.


----------



## jarkid

jerseygirl said:


> LOL! It doesn't matter to me... I love him regardless... one game doesn't change my opinion!
> 
> nice to see they're running now! it makes it easier and more entertaining


jerseygirl is a cute girl. AJC NYC is a cute boy.


----------



## HB

JL104 said:


> YOU..... ARE..... GOD.....
> I LOVE YOU!


LOL thats blasphemy. Thats all courtesy of neptune. You should be thanking that person not me


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> 7-24 Fg 9-13 Ft 9 Turnovers
> 
> Lebron Making Vince Game 1 Look Like Jordan


Lol the Nets game too boring for you


----------



## jarkid

JL104 said:


> HEY HEY... i am listening to chinese.. and its interesting.. so i win i guess.


CCTV-5 right?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Anyone else sick and bloody tired of this stupid ringtone commercial? "Ringtonnee.....You want me to sing? Dododo dododo dododo Just the good ol' boys...never mean'n no harm... beats all you ever saw always in trouble with the law since the day they were born. :yes:" GAWD! :curse: They play that twice every commercial break on every channel I watch.


----------



## Petey

Pacers misses, Krstic w/the board.

Kidd no look to Collins, Collins fouled. LOL

Granger w/ the foul.

Granger, Jackson and JO all w/ 4.

Pacers 45, Nets 57.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

ByeByeKMart said:


> ian eagle and some guy I never heard before.. they are annoying


Now that's _real_ blasphemy!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> wIZARDS TIED SERIES UP AT 1
> 
> *JAMES SUKED SO BAD*


He's not God. He'll have his struggles every so often.


----------



## Noodfan

İncreible calls on CAVS match. In our broadcast in Turkey they call it a shame. But still WAS leading. Bron is a fake star. Media gives him big strength.


----------



## Petey

Collins goes 1 of 2.

Pacers misses, off the Pacers.

Nets ball.

Pacers 45, Nets 58.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Such a pretty J!


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> wIZARDS TIED SERIES UP AT 1
> 
> JAMES SUKED SO BAD


I noticed you've changed your avatar from James to wade, bandwagoner


----------



## Petey

Kidd... Krstic, Krstic now has 15 points.

Pacers 45, Nets 60.

-Petey


----------



## JL104

Hbwoy said:


> LOL thats blasphemy. Thats all courtesy of neptune. You should be thanking that person not me


neptune? as in sea god neptune? well in that case

NEPTUNE.. YOU.. ARE.. GOD!! i will be sure to throw a virgin into a sea for you..


----------



## AND1NBA

Thats an awesome song. Dukes of Hazzard theme song


----------



## Vuchato

Hbwoy said:


> LOL thats blasphemy. Thats all courtesy of neptune. You should be thanking that person not me


wait... so neptune is god? i thought that was only for like Greeks or something.

DARN YOU J-LO! you beat me.


----------



## XRay34

Vince Doesnt Learn


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidds manning the boards tonight. WOW!


----------



## jarkid

OT: King LeBRON is going to get a triple-double.

24-8-10 now. (10 turnovers)


----------



## Petey

Granger w/ the 3 over Carter.

Kidd drives, JO w/ the block.

Joshnon misses, Kidd board, Krstic, Kidd, Carter, Carter misses the 3, Kidd board, Carter... Carter, Kidd, Carter, Krstic, Krstic fouled...

What a crazy sequence.

On Granger, his 5th.

Pacers 45, Nets 60.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

krstic got a way with a travel +)


----------



## Vincanity15311

Kidd - i love this man


----------



## Phenom Z28

AND1NBA said:


> Thats an awesome song. Dukes of Hazzard theme song


I don't disagree, but EVERY commercial break and this dude singing it and I start to hate it.


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits the 1st.
Krstic misses the 2nd.

Where is everyone?

Pacers miss, Granger board.

Pacers 48, Nets 61.

-Petey


----------



## JL104

Vuchato said:


> wait... so neptune is god? i thought that was only for like Greeks or something.
> 
> DARN YOU J-LO! you beat me.


ar har har har.. but.. when did i become J Lo... when in the hell did i become a sexy latino woman..


----------



## jerseygirl

jarkid said:


> jerseygirl is a cute girl. AJC NYC is a cute boy.


haha! sure I am, no doubt.

for a moment I saw VC going for another Alonzo dunk, too bad he changed his mind...and gave the ball to JK in the corner....


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Vince Doesnt Learn


 Carter drives and fouled.

On Jones, his first.

Saras in, all 12 Pacers has gotten time now.

Good.
Good.

Pacers 48, Nets 63.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Tinsley knocks it down.

Pacers 50, Nets 63.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Down to RJ, RJ spins, throws it up trying to draw the foul, doesn't hit, RJ tips it out of bounds.

Pacers 50, Nets 63.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Nets have to be careful... starting to get lazy


----------



## JL104

I am liking this trend these two games.. drawing fouls on O'neal early and getting him out of sync.. i like it..


----------



## Vincanity15311

come on huslte these kids


----------



## Petey

Saras misses, Kidd board, out to Carter, Carter slows it down. 

Krstic showing range.

Pacers 50, Nets 65.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Krstic hits the 1st.
> Krstic misses the 2nd.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> Pacers miss, Granger board.
> 
> Pacers 48, Nets 61.
> 
> -Petey


since we all have a way to watch the game now we dont need your play by play :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic = playoff all star!!!


----------



## XRay34

Krstic

19 Ppg 7.2 Rpg 57.1% Fg In 5 Career Playoff Games

18 Points 6 Rebounds So Far Tonight

Beast


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 6-8-8


----------



## JL104

hmm looks like i have a minish delay.. but i can still see muahaha


----------



## ghoti

About time.


----------



## Petey

Harrison misses, Carter board, Kidd, Carter, Carter behind the back, Kidd hits.

Pacers time out.

Pacers 50, Nets 67.

-Petey


----------



## HB

That my friends, was a beautiful play


----------



## Phenom Z28

BWAAAAAHAHAHA Carter the steal "razzle and dazzle" behind the back bounce pass on the money to Kidd for the jumper!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hey,I love how a good chunk of Vince's misses are from 3 and ruin what could potentially be a sick FG%. It happens every game. He's 8/19..with 5 misses from 3 for example lol.

Oh well,I love how the nets put JO in foul trouble.


----------



## AJC NYC

And again I will say it what do you think people on the board and in the media will say about Vince now??


----------



## Vuchato

JL104 said:


> ar har har har.. but.. when did i become J Lo... when in the hell did i become a sexy latino woman..


ok, so your really J-L*1*0, whatever


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> since we all have a way to watch the game now we dont need your play by play :biggrin:


~400 posts first half.
~100 posts 3rd quarter.

Huge difference!

*******s!!!

-Petey


----------



## jerseygirl

Nenad's jumper is money!

Kidd to Carter is unusual but effective!


----------



## jarkid

* Curly Beast, Nenowned !! *


----------



## Vincanity15311

Wat a play


----------



## Eddy15

once again, I TOLD YOU GUYS!

Also, Krstic looking real good out there. If we play like this all the time, Krstic can draw shaq out if we face miami. Shaq outside the paint = very very good, kills his effectiveness.

Cant wait to see the pacer n heat fans now..


----------



## Jizzy

Where's my friend MJM1?


----------



## Fray

GUESS WHAT GUYS!?!?!?

I'm watching the game on streamtvnow, only cost me like 4 dollars.

And more imortantly the NETS are up by 17!!!:clap: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> ~400 posts first half.
> ~100 posts 3rd quarter.
> 
> Huge difference!
> 
> *******s!!!
> 
> -Petey


shucks


----------



## Petey

jerseygirl said:


> Nenad's jumper is money!
> 
> Kidd to Carter is unusual but effective!


Carter to Kidd is unusual... 

Think you were so shocked you got it mixed up.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Gil Arenas Saves The Day For The Wiz


----------



## JL104

I shall do play by play for cctv.. there is a big happy round chinese guy wearing red.. and they are airing an ad for chinese basketball show.. nice..


----------



## persian pride

petey thanks a lot for good report.....i am at work....keep the good updates coming.....thanks again


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

These Chinese commercials are funny


----------



## Petey

JO still on the floor.

To Jones, misses, RJ skys for the board.

RJ drives, and 5th on Jackson.

How retarded of Rick...

Pacers 50, Nets 67.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> And again I will say it what do you think people on the board and in the media will say about Vince now??


he is the next * Michael Jordan*


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Good with the bad, but we're winning and VC has responded with a better all around game today....BTW "CURLY IS A BEAST COME PLAYOFF TIME".....GO NETS!


----------



## XRay34

This Games Boring As Hell Maybe Its Wor Channel 9

Feels Like Reg Season Game


----------



## Petey

persian pride said:


> petey thanks a lot for good report.....i am at work....keep the good updates coming.....thanks again


Wow, working late buddy...

RJ drops the first FT.
RJ drops the 2nd FT.

Pacers 50, Nets 69.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 6 Points 9 Rebounds 9 Assists


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC posting up! That was pure determination.


----------



## JL104

we are foul drawing machines tonight.. hope we can do this throughout the series..


----------



## ByeByeKMart

nice post up by carter


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wow, working late buddy...
> 
> RJ drops the first FT.
> RJ drops the 2nd FT.
> 
> Pacers 50, Nets 69.
> 
> -Petey


 Talking to me Petey?


----------



## neoxsupreme

NJ is back to their defensive genius. They learned something today & that is that the Pacers aren't so good after all.


----------



## XRay34

Ivan Drago For 3


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Where's my friend MJM1?


and VInsane !!!!!!!!!!!

the best duo


----------



## Petey

Croshere misses, Carter board, Carter hits on the other end.

Foul on the Nets.

Tinsley misses the 3.

Croshere w/ the save.

Saras hits on the 2nd chance.

Pacers 52, Nets 69.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Rj Nasty!


----------



## XRay34

Rj > Vc


----------



## JL104

hmm looks like i have about 3 min delay to tv.


----------



## Fray

Up By 20!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

My goodness RJ!


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, around 3 Pacers... slam.

Pacers can't hit to close it out.

13 of RJ's 19 in the 3rd?
*
To end the 3rd.*

Pacers 53, Nets 73.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

neoxsupreme said:


> NJ is back to their defensive genius. They learned something today & that is that the Pacers aren't so good after all.


They were never good.

This series is all about how the Nets play.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Nets = AND1 mixtape


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Rj > Vc


Really, what's the point?


----------



## AND1NBA

jarkid said:


> and VInsane !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the best duo


MJM1, wonka & Carter15Vince = Jizzy


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Rj > Vc


New Avatar I see


----------



## JL104

big furb said:


> Really, what's the point?


lets just change that RJ to Nets and change VC to Pacers.. then it will be awesome..


----------



## fruitcake

frank better not think this game is over and play our crap bench that would suck in the d-league.


----------



## JL104

wait in CCTV i just heard Bill Raftery and Ian Eagle commentating in background.. and someone said Ian eagle and someone they don't know are commentating and they are bad?? who is this person.. we need to hang him.


----------



## XRay34

Mjm Prob At Nets Game But I Know Vinsane Is Choking His Chicking Because The Games Are Nationally Televised.


----------



## Jizzy

jarkid said:


> and VInsane !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the best duo


And we are stuck with Carter15Nets. Damn our luck


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Talking to me Petey?



No Persian Pride, you working late too?

Jeez, go home and catch the last few minutes of the game.

-Petey


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> frank better not think this game is over and play our crap bench that would suck in the d-league.


Which should be a big worry, because Mr Frank has done that before.


----------



## JL104

Carter15Nets said:


> Mjm Prob At Nets Game But I Know Vinsane Is Choking His Chicking Because The Games Are Nationally Televised.


... this game's nationally televised?


----------



## jarkid

AND1NBA said:


> MJM1, wonka & Carter15Vince = Jizzy


haha.


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Which should be a big worry, because Mr Frank has done that before.


He has not done that in a playoff game!


----------



## JL104

hmm chinese guys are talking about spike lee..


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Arrington and Spike Lee are there


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## Jizzy

AND1NBA said:


> MJM1, wonka & Carter15Vince = Jizzy


What a clown you are. If you haven't noticed I am one of the more positive fans here


----------



## XRay34

And Here Come The Pacers


----------



## HB

RJ has got to work on his ballhandling seriously.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

More garbage officiating...


----------



## XRay34

Wow Pathetic


----------



## jarkid

kidd 6-9-10. need 4 points and 1 rebound to achieve TRIPLE-DOUBLE.


----------



## big furb

JL104 said:


> lets just change that RJ to Nets and change VC to Pacers.. then it will be awesome..


True, but then it wouldn't be a Carter15Nets post. He likes to post about everything the nets do wrong, thinks every other nba team is better than the nets and always seems to roots for the opposing teams best players. It baffles me how he's lasted so long on this board. I guess mods look at him affectionately as their retarded little brother or something


----------



## Phenom Z28

Indy on a 6-0 run, timeout Nets


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nenad has been so consistent in the playoffs as a rookie in last yr's Miami series & these 1st 2 games this yr.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Holy **** could they begin this quarter any worse?


----------



## HB

This are moments when you really have to appreciate Vince on this team


----------



## Petey

Such a long delay to start the 4th as the score board is not working…

JO hits.

Annoucners giving the score over the PA.

RJ w/ the Offensive on JO.

Croshere hits as he’s wide open.

Pacers steal, and hits.

Minutes and a half, Pacers w/ 6 straight, jeez.

Nets time out.

Pacers 59, Nets 73.

-Petey


----------



## JL104

big furb said:


> True, but then it wouldn't be a Carter15Nets post. He likes to post about everything the nets do wrong, thinks every other nba team is better than the nets and always seems to roots for the opposing teams best players. It baffles me how he's lasted so long on this board. I guess mods look at him affectionately as their retarded little brother or something


let him be.. all teams need team idiot..


----------



## Petey

JL104 said:


> ... this game's nationally televised?


 Sorta, NBATV game, but I think they have a free preview.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

pacres open up the 4th hot... but we have to continue playing hard and show them that the NJ Nets don't falter eaily....


----------



## jarkid

big furb said:


> True, but then it wouldn't be a Carter15Nets post. He likes to post about everything the nets do wrong, thinks every other nba team is better than the nets and always seems to roots for the opposing teams best players. It baffles me how he's lasted so long on this board. I guess mods look at him affectionately as their retarded little brother or something


he is a freak.


----------



## Petey

RJ can't hit.

Croshere misses the 3, Kidd board.

Nets bring it up and reset.

Krstic misses.

Pacers 59, Nets 73.

-Petey


----------



## JL104

wow.. just got to watch to the timeout.. why do refs hate us at 4th quarter.. they've been so kind first 3..


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Petey said:


> Sorta, NBATV game, but I think they have a free preview.
> 
> -Petey



yup


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> This are moments when you really have to appreciate Vince on this team


Agree. He can stop scoring droughts & perform good in the 4th quarter.


----------



## jerseygirl

Petey said:


> Carter to Kidd is unusual...
> 
> Think you were so shocked you got it mixed up.
> 
> -Petey



EXACTLY! my bad, it was Carter to Kidd

but Kidd to Carter sounds much better :cheers:


----------



## Petey

Hey... Violet Palmer calls JO on the travel.

Down to Krstic, doubled, stripped, Nets ball as it went out of bounds.

Pacers 59, Nets 73.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

0 For 4 To Start 4th

0 Pts In 4 Min


----------



## Petey

RJ hits only front rim.

Pacers miss, Krstic board.

Carter waiting to check in.

Jefferson misses.

JO misses, Krstic board.

Pacers 59, Nets 73.

-Petey


----------



## Real

The drought continues, on both ends of the floor.


----------



## HB

This isnt looking too good


----------



## Fray

Is it just, or do the Nets fall apart when Carter sits down?


----------



## XRay34

Nets Wont Score In This Quarter


----------



## Petey

Krstic steps out of bounds.

Pacers ball.

3 turnovers this quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Too many jumpers... and he didn't step out.


----------



## JL104

I am seeing live on tnt on the tv on the bottomright.. is that true?


----------



## XRay34

9-0 Run

11 Point Game

If Fred Jones Shoots It Going In


----------



## Real

Oh lord. 

It's him again.


----------



## Petey

Jones hits a 3.

Pacers 62, Nets 73.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Fray said:


> Is it just, or do the Nets fall apart when Carter sits down?


Not just you my man


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can somebody update the nets lineup for me?

Thx.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Everyone who wants to trade VC... this is the team without him.


----------



## Fray

Fray said:


> Is it just, or do the Nets fall apart when Carter sits down?


I will quote myself here lol, once VC came in he scored.


----------



## jarkid

9-2

it's good that we have Vince.


----------



## Lord-SMX

8:33 Ind F Jones - 3 Point Field Goal NJ 73-62
9:00 Ind J O'Neal - 2 Point Miss NJ 73-59
9:00 NJ R Jefferson - 3 Point Miss NJ 73-59
9:00 Ind S Jackson - 3 Point Miss NJ 73-59
9:28 NJ R Jefferson - 2 Point Miss NJ 73-59
10:25 NJ N Krstic - 2 Point Miss NJ 73-59
10:25 Ind A Croshere - 3 Point Miss NJ 73-59
10:35 NJ R Jefferson - 2 Point Miss NJ 73-59
11:00 NJ 20 Second Time Out NJ 73-59
11:00 Ind F Jones - 2 Point Field Goal NJ 73-59


----------



## Petey

Carter spins on the baseline, and hits over Jones.

Dump to JO, misses, Krstic board.

Down to Krstic, misses.

Pacers 62, Nets 75.

-Petey


----------



## JL104

Guys can you see if TNT is playing this live? if it is i gotta invade one of my dormmate's room and watch it on their tv.


----------



## Petey

Jackson drives, fouled.

Jackson to the line, foul on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jackson goes 1 of 2.

Carter hits.

Pacers 63, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## Fray

Carter on fire!


----------



## farouq710

Who says Carter isn't clutch?


----------



## Lord-SMX

Fray said:


> I will quote myself here lol, once VC came in he scored.


 quote urself more often... maybe vc will score more pts


----------



## jarkid

**** 10-2 Pacers, go Nets.


----------



## HB

Man, JO is so strong.


----------



## Petey

JL104 said:


> Guys can you see if TNT is playing this live? if it is i gotta invade one of my dormmate's room and watch it on their tv.


 My guide says Spurs vs Kings, sorry.

JO w/ the facial on Krstic, Krstic w/ the foul.

Pacers 65, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter, Cliff, misses.

JO w/ the offensive foul on the other end.

His 5th!!!

Pacers 65, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

O'Neal is so overrated


----------



## Petey

Nets w/ the 24 second violation.

And now... the Indiana bench has been T'ed up.

On Granger.

Pacers 65, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

jeff foster is an ugly son of a *****


----------



## HB

Lucky break for the Nets


----------



## Real

Carlisle isn't going to kiss the referee's *** after this game.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd Just Get The 4 Stupid Points Will You


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd is 4 pts away from a trip-dub.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> My guide says Spurs vs Kings, sorry.
> 
> JO w/ the facial on Krstic, Krstic w/ the foul.
> 
> Pacers 65, Nets 77.
> 
> -Petey


 who's on the floor?


----------



## jarkid

JarKey MATCHUP

Krstic 18 points 10 rebounds 2 blocks
JO 10 points 7 rebounds 3blocks


----------



## Lord-SMX

Hbwoy said:


> Lucky break for the Nets


 wat happened?


----------



## JL104

Petey said:


> My guide says Spurs vs Kings, sorry.
> 
> JO w/ the facial on Krstic, Krstic w/ the foul.
> 
> Pacers 65, Nets 77.
> 
> -Petey


thanks petey.. grr i guess i will have to watch with this 2-3 min delay and not pay attention to the board.


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> who's on the floor?


 Nets starting lineup.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> JarKey MATCHUP
> 
> Krstic 18 points 10 rebounds 2 blocks
> JO 10 points 7 rebounds 3blocks


The Nets will go as far as Nenad takes them.


----------



## HB

jarkid said:


> *JarKey MATCHUP*
> 
> Krstic 18 points 10 rebounds 2 blocks
> JO 10 points 7 rebounds 3blocks


Good one jarkid


----------



## Petey

T was removed.

JO w/ the spin and hits.

Only his 3rd on the night.

Krstic responds.

Pacers 67, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## Real

jarkid said:


> JarKey MATCHUP
> 
> Krstic 18 points 10 rebounds 2 blocks
> JO 10 points 7 rebounds 3blocks


I hope to see you doing that reguarly now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

NENOWNING the Pacers!


----------



## XRay34

We Gonna Lose


----------



## HB

Lord-SMX said:


> wat happened?


The tech or it would have been an easy basket for the Pacers


----------



## Petey

Johnson w/ the moves, and hits.

Carter misses the 3, Collins O board, falls to the ground, Kidd pointing at Collins holding the ball...

No call.

Krstic misses, Carter tips it out of bounds.

Pacers turn it over.

Pacers 69, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15Nets said:


> We Gonna Lose


How did you get any rep power


----------



## Jizzy

Twin with the save!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> wat happened?


 lets go nets


----------



## XRay34

Lol Lead Down To 8

What A Joke This Team Is


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> Good one jarkid


thank you


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets.


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the step, can't convert, Jackson w/ the quick bucket on the other end.

Shot clock to 6.

Carter fouled, and Carter hit after he play too... Johnson T'ed. LOL

Pacers 71, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter is now 2 of 14 from downtown in this series.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Lol Lead Down To 8
> 
> What A Joke This Team Is


i must admit it, 4th quarter is just like a joke.


----------



## Lord-SMX

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

WTF!!! score some points and play some defense~


----------



## Krstic All-Star

T on Baby Shrek!


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the T.

Carter hits.

Pacers 71, Nets 82.

-Petey


----------



## Fray

Krstic OWNS in the PLAYOFFS!

Also, I nominate a new nickname for Kristic, It came about on accident when my brother(10 years old) thought I called Krstic Fishstick LOL :laugh:

So Nenad's new nickname should be FISHSTICK!


----------



## Phenom Z28

That was Vintage Vince Carter.


----------



## HB

I like what Collins is doing in this game. He is setting excellent screens


----------



## XRay34

Vc 31 Points On 19 Fga Cause He Took It To The Rack

Woulda Had 40+ If He Didnt Jack Those 30 Footers


----------



## Petey

Jefferson w/ the nice play, out to Carter in the open court.

Carter finishes.

Time out.

Pacers 71, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Vc ! Go Vc !


----------



## neoxsupreme

How many Ts in this game now. It's definitely looking like a playoff game. Intense.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> Lol Lead Down To 8
> 
> What A Joke This Team Is


You were saying


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets (aka vince)


----------



## Phenom Z28

Fray said:


> Krstic OWNS in the PLAYOFFS!
> 
> Also, I nominate a new nickname for Kristic, It came about on accident when my brother(10 years old) thought I called Krstic Fishstick LOL :laugh:
> 
> So Nenad's new nickname should be FISHSTICK!


OMG :rofl: That's all I will ever call him from this point forward.


----------



## thacarter

Way To Go Vc!!!!!!!!!!! **** U Indiana Lol


----------



## Lord-SMX

3:00 Ind Time Out NJ 84-71
3:00 NJ V Carter - 2 Point Field Goal NJ 84-71
3:00 Ind F Jones - 3 Point Miss NJ 82-71
3:30 NJ V Carter - 2 Point Field Goal NJ 82-71
3:30 NJ V Carter - 1 Point Free Throw NJ 80-71


----------



## DareToBeYinka

big furb said:


> You were saying


He was saying he's wrong as usual.


----------



## XRay34

granger 11
wright 0


----------



## Real

VC has been less charismatic tonight. 

All business tonight.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Vc 31 Points On 19 Fga Cause He Took It To The Rack
> 
> Woulda Had 40+ If He Didnt Jack Those 30 Footers


Vince drove with the same regularity last game.

30 footers taken last game? 1

This game? 2


----------



## jerseygirl

big furb said:


> True, but then it wouldn't be a Carter15Nets post. He likes to post about everything the nets do wrong, thinks every other nba team is better than the nets and always seems to roots for the opposing teams best players. It baffles me how he's lasted so long on this board. I guess mods look at him affectionately as their retarded little brother or something


 :clap: 

nuff said


----------



## Petey

Granger back on the court, hits the 3.

Kidd down to RJ, RJ is fouled.

On Jackson?

YES! Bye Bye Jackson... who jammed his finger.

Pacers 74, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## Real

OT: but Sacramento is leading the Spurs without Ron-Ron.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson hits the 1st FT.
Jefferson hits the 2nd FT.

Pacers 74, Nets 86.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter has his first legitimate 30 pt playoff game as a net lol.

Please don't go making "I told you so" threads for Vince. 
Leaving the doubters alone with their guilt and thoughts is enough.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> granger 11
> wright 0



It's hard to get points when you are injured and not in the game, duh :laugh:


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

Vince 55% on 2 pointers, while 14% on threes so far through 2 games


----------



## XRay34

vincent


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on the foul as he reaches around on Johnson.

JO misses, Carter board.

Kidd brings it up.

Carter spins and hits.

Pacers 74, Nets 88.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> granger 11
> wright 0


Seriously whats the point of this. The team is winning, cant you say something positive


----------



## Krstic All-Star

It's the VC show now! A little something for the next NBA Live


----------



## Petey

Pacers miss, Vaughn's board?

Kidd to carter, to Vaughn, Vaughn hits.

Pacers 74, Nets 90.

-Petey


----------



## Real

It's funny to listen how Marv Albert attempts to describe VC's moves.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd needs 4 quick points for a trip/dub


----------



## ghoti

The Pacers are blessed to have split these games.


----------



## Petey

OMG, down 16, Pacers call TO w/ 45.1 left.

Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> granger 11
> wright 0


haha, you are funny.and the time you were not here, you might go to change your avatar to Wade.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Seriously whats the point of this. The team is winning, cant you say something positive


 Well it's not positive but for Granger's 1st postseason start, he's doing pretty well out there.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter force feeding the media's negative remarks back into their mouths & making them choke on them.


----------



## ghoti

Let's see if the bench can blow this lead.


----------



## Petey

Frank clears the bench.

Foul on Padgett.

Nets over the limit.

Harrison to the line.

Pacers 74, Nets 90.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wright's back


----------



## Petey

Harrison goes 1 of 2.

Pacers 75, Nets 90.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> Seriously whats the point of this. The team is winning, cant you say something positive


He is just trying to find a way to bring everyone down. It's has gotten out of hand now


----------



## Petey

Nets burning some clock.

Saras fouls Zoran as he drives... hey Wright is on the floor.

Pacers 75, Nets 90.

-Petey


----------



## jerseygirl

I can't wait for the post game interviews on nba tv!!!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

It's sad how bad our bench is


----------



## AND1NBA

ghoti said:


> Let's see if the bench can blow this lead.


 Are you taking lessons from Carter15Vince? Stop being such a *****


----------



## Petey

Zoran misses both.

Pacers turn it over?

5.2 left on the clock, Nets dribble it out.

*End of the game!*

Pacers 75, Nets 90.

-Petey


----------



## Fray

Final Score:
Nets 90 Pacers 75

GO NETS!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets first playoff win with Vince!


----------



## HB

Nenad has played awfully good this past two games


----------



## jarkid

Let me tell you what did the Chinese Reporter say, he said Kidd regards triple-double as bull****( means Kidd thinks triple-double is not important, the win is more important) lol


----------



## justasking?

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ghoti

AND1NBA said:


> Are you taking lessons from Carter15Vince? Stop being such a *****


It was a joke.

I shouldn't have to explain that.

And please don't call me a *****.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hbwoy said:


> Nenad has played awfully good this past two games


Every playoff game he's been in!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Hbwoy said:


> Nenad has played awfully good this past two games


Nenad has played awfully good in the playoffs, both last year and this year.


----------



## HB

Charlie Brown said:


> Nenad has played awfully good in the playoffs, both last year and this year.


Dang KAS and Charlie, are you guys twins. That was synchronized :biggrin:


----------



## JL104

yes.. win.. lets not have a flame war tonight please and lets all get drunk or something.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> I shouldn't have to explain that.
> 
> And please don't call me a *****.


**** you.


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> **** you.


Now that's perfectly fine.


----------



## jarkid

Charlie Brown said:


> Nenad has played awfully good in the playoffs, both last year and this year.


he is very awesome.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vince was 11/14 if I'm not mistaken from 2 pt range all game long. Beautiful!!
Those 3pt bombs really ruin what could be a monster FG%.


----------



## HB

VCFSO2000 said:


> Vince was 11/14 if I'm not mistaken from 2 pt range all game long. Beautiful!!
> Those 3pt bombs really ruin what could be a monster FG%.


And that my friend is why TS% is much more accurate than FG%


----------



## big furb

Amazing what a difference a game makes. Carter had a "horrible" game 1 and was everyone's goat the past few days. Now when you look at what he's done as a whole he's having a phenomenal series averaging 32/9/5 on 45% shooting. It's all a matter of perspective


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

Any one still doubting the Nets? This is the Nets that won 14 in a row, they play defense . Plus, it wouldn't hurt if VC shoots a good percentage, playing a very good and efficient ball game after his bad performance in the first game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VCFSO2000 said:


> Vince was 11/14 if I'm not mistaken from 2 pt range all game long. Beautiful!!
> Those 3pt bombs really ruin what could be a monster FG%.


Two of Vince's bombs were at the end of the shot clock as a bail out. But yea, ruined it a little...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hbwoy said:


> Dang KAS and Charlie, are you guys twins. That was synchronized :biggrin:


Petey requires telepathy in his mods.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I just got home from work and got the Sports update Text on my Cell a 90-75 NETS WIN.....OH YEAH....Did it really turn into a blow out win?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hbwoy said:


> And that my friend is why TS% is much more accurate than FG%


Can you briefly explain to me what TS means and what it is in general?


----------



## VCFSO2000

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> *Two of Vince's bombs were at the end of the shot clock * as a bail out. But yea, ruined it a little...


Thanks for clearing that up..Didn't watch the game so I just relied on stats to make that statement.


----------



## HB

VCFSO2000 said:


> Can you briefly explain to me what TS means and what it is in general?


Its true shooting percentage. It takes into account 3pt % and FT%. The big flaw with FG% is that it incorporates 3pt% and ignores FT%. In Vince's case if he wasnt taking so many 3's his FG% will be so much higher. Thats what I use instead of FG%. And for the past season, Vince's TS% was above 50%


----------



## ravor44

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6)*

NETS won..series tied 1-1..NETS will end it up at GAME 5...NETS WIN THE SERIES 4-1


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hbwoy said:


> Its true shooting percentage. It takes into account 3pt % and FT%. The big flaw with FG% is that it incorporates 3pt% and ignores FT%. In Vince's case if he wasnt taking so many 3's his FG% will be so much higher. Thats what I use instead of FG%. And for the past season, Vince's TS% was above 50%


Interesting.


----------



## neoxsupreme

I forgot VC & Nenad won their 1st playoff game tonight. VC as a member of the Nets.


----------



## Air Fly

neoxsupreme said:


> Carter force feeding the media's negative remarks back into their mouths & making them choke on them.


lol.


----------



## Brasil

Nets won. :banana:


I'm a little drunk, but i want to thank everyone who wish me a happy birthday.


I had a GREAT birthday.

Nets won. I love you Jason Kidd.


----------



## Phenom Z28

On top of the win tonight, RJ passed another 8 players on the all-time playoffs scoring list and VC passed 13. VC will need 29 points in the next game to pass Shaquille O'Neal for 7th place in Career PPG in the playoffs.

Jason Kidd passed Michael Cooper on the all-time assists list in the playoffs...

18. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar - 767
*19. Jason Kidd - 711*
20. Michae Cooper - 703

Cliff Robinson passed 3 players on the all-time steals list in the playoffs...

36. Allen Iverson - 136
*37. Clifford Robinson - 133*
38. Kevin Johnson - 132
39. Mark Jackson - 131 
40. Nate McMillan - 131


----------



## Air Fly

Brasil said:


> Nets won. :banana:
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk, but i want to thank everyone who wish me a happy birthday.
> 
> 
> I had a GREAT birthday.
> 
> Nets won. *I love you Jason Kidd*.


a girl?


----------



## Phenom Z28

^^ Vintage Air Fly


----------



## Brasil

I love Jason Kidd, but in a heterossexual way.


Air Fly, do you love Vince? 


Go Nets.


----------



## ravor44

Brasil said:


> I love Jason Kidd, but in a heterossexual way.
> 
> 
> Air Fly, do you love Vince?
> 
> 
> Go Nets.


:rofl:


----------



## Air Fly

Brasil said:


> I love Jason Kidd, but in a heterossexual way.
> 
> 
> Air Fly, do you love Vince?
> 
> 
> Go Nets.


Why you fooling Brasilnaldo? :biggrin: 

I think everyone knows the answer to that, but i just asked ya cuz even though we 'cool' buddies i didn't know if you were a girl or a guy.


----------



## Jizzy

Brasil said:


> I love Jason Kidd, but in a heterossexual way.
> 
> 
> Air Fly, do you love Vince?
> 
> 
> Go Nets.


HAHAHAHA...


----------



## Brasil

:rofl:

i'm a man. I have 25 years old and i'm school. I'm studying law. 

I'll be a lawyer. 




:biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Brasil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i'm a man. I have 25 years old and i'm school. I'm studying law.
> 
> I'll be a lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


My condolences... :dead:


----------



## Dooch

I'm glad to see Vince Carter rejuvenated and put on a much better shooting performance than Game 1. Finally the Nets get a postseason win, ended the streak without a win dating back into 2004. Lets keep this going, take this win and keep the momentum going. 

Peja Stojakovic, Stephen Jackson, and Jamaal Tinsley are also supposedly nursing injuries. Peja and Stephen might possibly miss Game 3 in Indiana today. Go Nets! Take this series!


----------



## Dooch

*75* *







* *90*​








New York Giants linebacker LaVar Arrington watches the New Jersey Nets beat the Indiana Pacers 90-75 in first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, April 25, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) goes up to take a shot as he is guarded by Indiana Pacers' Danny Granger during the first quarter of first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, April 25, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J. Carter led all scorers with 33 points as the Nets beat the Pacers, 90-75, to even the series at one each.









Referee Violet Palmer works the New Jersey Nets game against the Indiana Pacers during first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, April 25, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.. Palmer was the first female to referee a postseason game.









New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia-Montenegro, shoots over Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal during the first quarter of first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, April 25, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J. Krstic scored 20 points as the Nets beat Pacers, 90-75 to even the series at one each.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson, left, dunks the ball as he gets be Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal during the third quarter of first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, April 25, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J. Jefferson scored 21 points as the Nets beat the Pacers, 90-75, to even the series at one each.









New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank reacts to a call during the second quarter of first round NBA playoffs basketball against the Indiana Pacers Tuesday night, April 25, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) puts up a shot between Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal, left, and Danny Granger during the first quarter of first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, April 25, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:


> My condolences... :dead:


 :laugh:


----------

